# Logging pictures of my father and me



## traktorist2222 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello,

here some pictures of my father and me working in our forest or making firewood!

Me cutting with Stihl MS 361:












Father felling with MS 361






The spruce didn't fall - cutting a pivot:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice pictures!!   




.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 29, 2007)

A big beech (over 100 cm diameter) for firewood:
















The hydraulik wood splitter doesn't spilt so big wood, so we had to split it by hand in four parts:


----------



## Log Splitter (Nov 29, 2007)

That is a real pretty place you've got there, Traktorist2222! Thanks for posting the pictures, keep 'em coming.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 29, 2007)

Splitting by hydraulic splitter:






Driving wood to our wood stock pile:
















Me with another beech I made firewood from and my Dolmar PS 7900:






More will follow, if you like them!


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 29, 2007)

now your loggin' i felt sorry for you when i saw the first few pics of the spruce pecker poles, but now i'm envious of the big beech. i get a few close to 30" or 80 cm. but not too much over 3'(100 cm)


----------



## mini kahuna (Nov 29, 2007)

*cool pics*

nice pictures,looks like you and your dad are having a great time.


----------



## HiOctane (Nov 29, 2007)

Some pics are taken in a tree plantation?Looks so beautiful.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Could you explain where you were cutting and what the spruce is for? You must have a big stove or fireplace looking at the size of the wood in the woodpile. Pics?


----------



## computeruser (Nov 29, 2007)

Great pictures and a nice collection of saws! Always nice to see pictures from overseas, too.





If you ever feel like exporting a handful of non-US Dolmar parts like a couple sets of the red covers (all we can get are the black ones anymore) and a few sets of the smaller bucking spikes, I'd love to get my hands on some!


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice. Nice everything. Nice saws, tractor, splitter, Dad, trailer, logs, stack of firewood, everything.

Nice pics too. Keep up the good work. I really like your saw "arsenal". You are prepared for most anything.

mark


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Wow*

Dude those are some awesome pics. I wanna go over to Germany soooo bad and check it out. That is one monstrous Beech that's down there... Thanks for the pics and send some more out eh?


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes very cool pictures. I noticed the wood was cut to pretty long lengths. What are you using for a heating source? An outdoor wood boiler?


----------



## belgian (Nov 29, 2007)

traktorist2222 said:


> Me with another beech I made firewood from and my Dolmar PS 7900:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need for hiding behind the tree Martin, your equipment is top notch and most liked in uncle sam country !!

fyi . Firewood in Germany is mostly cut in meter length (Meterholz)for drying. Much easier to stack, I guess. When dry, they use the circular firewood saw or chainsaw to cut it to woodstove size.


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 29, 2007)

+1 nice pic's


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 29, 2007)

We make the wood dry on the length of 1 meter and cut it then on 33 cm for our oven. But in Germany many people have an oven that can use 1 meter pieces.

The spruces are sold for boards and bars (are these the right words) to saw mills. They grew in our own forest. That's no special plantage, it's like most of the black forest where I come from looks like.

I will post more pictures the next days.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 29, 2007)

traktorist2222 said:


> The spruces are sold for boards and bars (are these the right words) to saw mills.
> I will post more pictures the next days.



Boards and beams ( I think that is the word you wanted)


Really nice pics.


----------



## tree md (Nov 29, 2007)

Cool pics! Nice forest!!!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are more pictures!

These are from August 2004 and show my father and my uncle cutting wood fallen by a storm. The chainsaw is a MS 660, almost new at that time.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 1, 2007)

more


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 1, 2007)

From August 2005:

The hot summer 2003 has caused a big bark-beetle epidemy here in the southern blackforest. We had to fell some dead spruces again. My father and I used the following Stihl chainsaws: MS 180 C, 023, 036 W and 045 AV.

Two felled spruces and our Stihl 045 AV:






My father turning around one spruce:





Cutting boughs with the Stihl 023:





One of the biggest trees we had to fell:





The outside roots were cut:





The Stihl 045 AV with 20" bar built in 1975 cuts very well. The engine has 5 HP:





You can see myself with the Stihl 045, the felled spruce and our felling equipment:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 1, 2007)

Four very good woodworkers! (Actually we just work with the 023 anymore. The 045 is in my oldtimer collection and the two thers are sold.)


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 1, 2007)

The day after we pulled out the logs with my uncle's IHC.





















The landscape of the Southern Black Forest:






More from that summer's work:


----------



## joesawer (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.
Most of our (USA) forest management and conservation practices began with German foresters.


----------



## livewire (Dec 1, 2007)

Great Pics!!! 

Nice looking land too!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2007)

More cool pics, but I wonder where the PPE are.......:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: 

...in the barn????


----------



## joesawer (Dec 1, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> More cool pics, but I wonder where the PPE are.......:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:
> 
> ...in the barn????



I new that was coming.
Your forest looks like much of the eastern US.


----------



## motosierra (Dec 1, 2007)

traktorist2222 said:


> Hello,
> 
> here some pictures of my father and me working in our forest or making firewood!
> 
> ...


----------



## stihl 440 (Dec 1, 2007)

*beech*

That beech must've been one heavy SOB! And I would say that the 088 was the right saw for the job. Nice saws and nice job!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## cuttinstuff (Dec 1, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for posting them. I am sure this is a stupid question but I must ask it, all of the saws and the chain box in the back of the car are in english, I would have thought they would have German writing on them??


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool pics, trak. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## SAWITALL (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 1, 2007)

+1


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 1, 2007)

+1


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 1, 2007)

*They do Have German writing on them*



cuttinstuff said:


> Great pics, thanks for posting them. I am sure this is a stupid question but I must ask it, all of the saws and the chain box in the back of the car are in english, I would have thought they would have German writing on them??



It says Stihl.. You reckon Oregon would translate into what? Kentucky?LOL


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 2, 2007)

traktorist2222 said:


> Here are more pictures!
> 
> These are from August 2004 and show my father and my uncle cutting wood fallen by a storm. The chainsaw is a MS 660, almost new at that time.



Martin is that a dual port Muffler on the MS 660??? some of the photos look like there is an exhaust port on the starter side muffler casing????

if so can you post a close up Pic???? nice Photos,,, Ive been through the Black Forest many years ago,,, It is really beautiful as I remember!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## cuttinstuff (Dec 2, 2007)

ericjeeper said:


> It says Stihl.. You reckon Oregon would translate into what? Kentucky?LOL


Not Kentucky but is Oregon spelled the saim in German as it is in english? I told you it was a stupid question but I have learned alot asking them, I think you can also see on one of the bars it says made in Germany [cant tell for sure], I would think it would say Deutschland? It doesnt matter I was just curious. I never claimed to be a smart man......


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pictures. Nice straight trees. Mine grow so crooked that I am jealous...


----------



## cuttinstuff (Dec 2, 2007)

cuttinstuff said:


> Not Kentucky but is Oregon spelled the saim in German as it is in english? I told you it was a stupid question but I have learned alot asking them, I think you can also see on one of the bars it says made in Germany [cant tell for sure], I would think it would say Deutschland? It doesnt matter I was just curious. I never claimed to be a smart man......



HUH, that was pretty stupid wasn't it ?????


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 2, 2007)

cuttinstuff said:


> Not Kentucky but is Oregon spelled the saim in German as it is in english? I told you it was a stupid question but I have learned alot asking them, I think you can also see on one of the bars it says made in Germany [cant tell for sure], I would think it would say Deutschland? It doesnt matter I was just curious. I never claimed to be a smart man......



:hmm3grin2orange: 

Of course, Oregon is Oregon - whether it's English or German. Just McCulloch some Germans pronounce as "Mäck Kuhlock" which means "cow hole"...

The forest that we are cutting in is my father's forest, the spruces have been planted some decades ago. Just the beech is bought from our forest officer.

The MS 660 has no modified muffler.

I will post more pictures during the next days!


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 2, 2007)

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice pictures Martin. Beautiful country. What type of logging winch does your uncle have on his IHC tractor? Take care.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 3, 2007)

It's a RITTER 6 kN!

www.ritter-maschinen.com


----------



## Roteiche (Dec 3, 2007)

belgian said:


> .....
> 
> Firewood in Germany is mostly cut in meter length (Meterholz)for drying. Much easier to stack, I guess. When dry, they use the circular firewood saw or chainsaw to cut it to woodstove size.





Hi,

that`s right.


Roteiche


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, here are more pictures from last weeks!!






















Not our wood, but impressive:





It is going in paper industry.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 1, 2008)

More pictures, taken two weeks ago.






Felling with winch:

























Dolmar PS 4600 SH and Stihl 023:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 1, 2008)

More.






Look on the Switzerland alps in the background:


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 1, 2008)

*Nice saws.*

Great pictures .Thank-you Martin. Looks a great part of the world.
Hope the New Year is good for you ,your dad an family.
Do you recommend the Dolmar 79 for limbing an bucking ? Does it outdo the 361 by much ? How much differance in weight between 7900 and the 361 ?


----------



## doc874 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Pics*

I lived in Germany for six years (best 6 of my life ) all of Germany is beautiful the German folk have impeccable taste and look after everthing like they owned it personally. The beer is the best as well as the food. The girls?? Lets just say i brought one back with me ha.ha. Great pictures, i just got back after vacation to see the "outlaws" near BADEN-BADEN. Not too sure about running a Stihl while wearing a Husky hard top though,Lol. Kinda have to have one half of the noodle thinking Husky thoughts and the other Stihl thoughts might make for a headache. I priced a 026 while there in Germany and couldn't believe the cost compared to here but i know this has been discussed in detail here so its D.O.A. Cutting with your dad; now thats priceless. Keep those pics coming love to see any pictures of Germany.

Doc


----------



## pbtree (Jan 1, 2008)

Excellent - thanks for sharing!


----------



## turbo (Jan 1, 2008)

Good equipment, makes the job look like a good time,sweet beachtrees!!!!!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> Great pictures .Thank-you Martin. Looks a great part of the world.
> Hope the New Year is good for you ,your dad an family.
> Do you recommend the Dolmar 79 for limbing an bucking ? Does it outdo the 361 by much ? How much differance in weight between 7900 and the 361 ?



Hello,

I also wish you a good new year. I very recommend the 7900, it is very powerful and leightweight. The only negative thing is a bit high fuel consume. Of course it is much stronger than MS 361.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics as usual! What's the temp there this time of year?


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,

the last weeks we had almost noot much days with over 0°C, yesterday we had about -5°C while working (the car information system said that).

Here are some pictures taken yesterday.


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 3, 2008)

Just curious.The road is paved and you have cut wood lying on it,is it some kind of public road?


----------



## doc874 (Jan 4, 2008)

HiOctane said:


> Just curious.The road is paved and you have cut wood lying on it,is it some kind of public road?




Those are farm land access roads and biking/walking trails as well. Pretty much every road/path/trail is paved in Germany, we would use them to avoid Stau's or traffic jams (100-500 vehicles ) on the Autobahn. You would not believe how smooth they are either and clean. I can bet that these guys cutting wood will leave the road/trail in better condition than when they arrived to cut wood. Its all pride ( and a huge fine if caught leaving bits of wood etc... on it. Great pictures, love to see Germany country-side.

Doc


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice tractor...........heres a little lighter picture of it.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 4, 2008)

doc874 said:


> Those are farm land access roads and biking/walking trails as well. Pretty much every road/path/trail is paved in Germany, we would use them to avoid Stau's or traffic jams (100-500 vehicles ) on the Autobahn. You would not believe how smooth they are either and clean. I can bet that these guys cutting wood will leave the road/trail in better condition than when they arrived to cut wood. Its all pride ( and a huge fine if caught leaving bits of wood etc... on it. Great pictures, love to see Germany country-side.
> 
> Doc



 It's a forestry road but not much used. And no, we didn't clean it after cutting on it. This road was paved last spring, so it's still in good condition.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 4, 2008)

Some pictures from the firewood job we are actually doing!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## GrantC (Apr 4, 2008)

martin -

I love that Stihl fuel can, with the scrench & file holder! It's even better than the Husky can, which itself is a whole better than we can get here in the States.

I want one, but the government won't let me buy one! :censored: :angry2: 

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## chrispy6822 (Apr 4, 2008)

GrantC said:


> martin -
> 
> I love that Stihl fuel can, with the scrench & file holder! It's even better than the Husky can, which itself is a whole better than we can get here in the States.
> 
> ...



I have two of those cans and I would not sell them for the world!!!!!!! But I never knew it was the government holding them back.

I hate Martin showing off the clothes. Bibbed chaps mostly. You cannot get them in the USA and mine are getting on 15 years and are in terrible shape.


----------



## chrispy6822 (Apr 4, 2008)

cuttinstuff said:


> Not Kentucky but is Oregon spelled the saim in German as it is in english? I told you it was a stupid question but I have learned alot asking them, I think you can also see on one of the bars it says made in Germany [cant tell for sure], I would think it would say Deutschland? It doesnt matter I was just curious. I never claimed to be a smart man......



LOL

Oregon is a proper noun of course it is spelled that way. Almost everything made in Germany that has a slim chance of being exported says "Made in Germany"


----------



## chrispy6822 (Apr 4, 2008)

Martin. Thanks for sharing the nice pics!!

If you really want to impress the boys in the US take some pictures of the branch collecting and grinding.


----------



## goatchin (Apr 4, 2008)

nice set up yall got their. whats the model number on the IH tractor? has the IH style fenders but the rims, front grille and add-on cab look "modernized" for when IH was still IH, not case IH.

I find it very interesting how the forest floor is so clean and not hardly a single branch on the ground in some pics...why is this?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures. I lived there 90-94 when I was in the army. 2 years or so in Ansbach and the rest of the time in Wiesbaden. Those houses in the background bring back memories. Typical German style. I too brought back a "souvenir" but the warranty expired 4 years later and I sent it back. Funny thing, I'm still paying for it.  

Ian


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2008)

Martin, for some reason Oregon bars and chain seem to be held in much higher regard in Germany, than they are in the US and Canada - do you have any idea why?

Personally, I regard the Oregon stuff as perfectly OK, but still prefere the Stihl stuff, when given the choise......


----------



## chrispy6822 (Apr 4, 2008)

goatchin said:


> I find it very interesting how the forest floor is so clean and not hardly a single branch on the ground in some pics...why is this?




On the private forests they are pretty much all clean like that dense population with few forests. A farmer with 10 acres of forest is a big shot. 

Plus the branches and such are chopped up and burned along with the firewood. If the farmer that owned the land did not pick up the branches then someone near buy with a chip burner (best I can translate) would do it for him for free.

But this all came about from the beetle problem and it is a terrible one. So less on the ground for the beatle to eat the better. 

If you look at the trees with blue X's on them those are trees that the local forestmeister most likely marked for Martin and his family to take down as they were infested with the beatles. They will walk through your woods and mark the trees then give you a call to let you know.


----------



## GrantC (Apr 4, 2008)

chrispy6822 said:


> I have two of those cans and I would not sell them for the world!!!!!!! But I never knew it was the government holding them back.



Where did you get them? Please, please tell me - *must have the precioussssss!*   

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## chrispy6822 (Apr 5, 2008)

GrantC said:


> Where did you get them? Please, please tell me - *must have the precioussssss!*
> 
> -=[ Grant ]=-




I got them in this country called Germany from a Stihl dealer. 


It is a Stihl product but none of the dealers can get them over in the USA. 

Now that gas is at $3+ per gallon they are almost worth their weight in gold as it is almost impossible to spill gas with them.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 10, 2008)

I can get you these gas/oil cans if you pay for shipping, no problem.

The spruces weren't infected by beetles, there were too much on one place, so we had to take some out. But in years before (I also posted pictures of that) we had beetle problems.

Saw Troll, I also more like original Stihl bars and chains, they have a better quality than Oregon has.

Goatchin, the IHC is a German made (Neuss am Rhein) model 833. I don't think it ever was exported to the United States.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 10, 2008)

GrantC said:


> martin -
> 
> I love that Stihl fuel can, with the scrench & file holder! It's even better than the Husky can, which itself is a whole better than we can get here in the States.
> 
> ...



Why don't you see if one of the German members will send you one?


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 13, 2008)

I splitted wood on Friday with a hydraulic wood splitter:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2008)

Great pics, Thanks a million for sharing them.


----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 13, 2008)

Martin...A full report on the MS211 please!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 17, 2008)

Here are some new pictures from firewood i Cut yesterday! I used Dolmar PS 7900 20" and Stihl MS 361 16". It was ash, oak, beach and maple wood. Most had a diameter between 20" and 30" (50 and 70 cm).

My two saws:











And the wood:


----------



## chrispy6822 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Wow*

A little over two months ago I posted about gas being $3. What the hell happened since?


----------



## chrispy6822 (Jun 17, 2008)

traktorist2222 said:


> Here are some new pictures from firewood i Cut yesterday! I used Dolmar PS 7900 20" and Stihl MS 361 16". It was ash, oak, beach and maple wood. Most had a diameter between 20" and 30" (50 and 70 cm).
> 
> My two saws:



Nice pictures Martin. All that hardwood and no chance of selling it off?? Too bad.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 17, 2008)

I can sell it now! The wood I posted pictures previous in this thread I have all sold. Since oil prices raise, the people want more wood in Germany. I have a waiting list of wood buyers, them I will offer this wood after it's splitted.

Here gas is 1,53 Euro today, that are 2,37 US $. Diesel is just one cent cheaper.


----------



## deeker (Jun 17, 2008)

Great pics and posts. Keep sending them. opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 17, 2008)

That's $8.97 a gallon Yikes! :jawdrop: 
Ian


----------



## chrispy6822 (Jun 17, 2008)

traktorist2222 said:


> I can sell it now! The wood I posted pictures previous in this thread I have all sold. Since oil prices raise, the people want more wood in Germany. I have a waiting list of wood buyers, them I will offer this wood after it's splitted.
> 
> Here gas is 1,53 Euro today, that are 2,37 US $. Diesel is just one cent cheaper.




Martin,
I meant for lumber not firewood. Some of the oak logs looked like that would be worth more as lumber.

Last I sold wood there it was DM130 per meter back in 1999. Hate to hear of the price today.

Hopefully all that hardwood will fetch a pretty penny for you from the city folk. God luck with it.


----------



## chrispy6822 (Jun 17, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's $8.97 a gallon Yikes! :jawdrop:
> Ian



True but you know as well as I do that they are not tied to the gas price as much as we are over here.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah, I understand. No, it was too short or has been split up when falling downhill! The lumber wood the forest owner already sold as lumber.

In Germany the lumber prices are good at the moment!


----------



## computeruser (Jun 17, 2008)

Martin - nice pictures, as usual!


----------



## LouieIV (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice pictures, thanks.

-LouieIV


----------



## litefoot (Jun 17, 2008)

Martin,
Thank you for the pictures. I noticed that your father is cutting down the trees at ground level. May I make a suggestion that will make felling much easier? If you're cutting firewood (not lumber), you can make your felling cuts higher on the tree. So, if your cutting your firewood into, for example, 20 cm lengths, you could measure 40 cm up the tree from your ground-level cut and make your felling cut there. Then it's easier to go back and cut the remaining stump into 2 each 20 cm lengths.

Of course, this method doesn't help with small trees you can fell with one cut and a small push.


----------



## chrispy6822 (Jun 17, 2008)

litefoot said:


> Martin,
> Thank you for the pictures. I noticed that your father is cutting down the trees at ground level. May I make a suggestion that will make felling much easier? If you're cutting firewood (not lumber), you can make your felling cuts higher on the tree. So, if your cutting your firewood into, for example, 20 cm lengths, you could measure 40 cm up the tree from your ground-level cut and make your felling cut there. Then it's easier to go back and cut the remaining stump into 2 each 20 cm lengths.
> 
> Of course, this method doesn't help with small trees you can fell with one cut and a small push.




Close but most firewood in Germany is cut, stacked and split into one meter lengths. Using your theory would be putting the initial cut almost to 4' which I would assume is a little dangerous. Maybe. 

While I did not look at the pics again, he very well may just be cutting low to strip the wood beetles of their food (a constant battle in Germany) depending on who the forest master is for the area.. Plus higher stumps do not look nice in the woods.


----------



## Vermonster (Jun 17, 2008)

Excellent pictures Martin!! Thank you! 

Wow! A MS361 with a 16" bar! Imagine that!!  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## litefoot (Jun 18, 2008)

chrispy6822 said:


> Close but most firewood in Germany is cut, stacked and split into one meter lengths. Using your theory would be putting the initial cut almost to 4' which I would assume is a little dangerous. Maybe.
> 
> While I did not look at the pics again, he very well may just be cutting low to strip the wood beetles of their food (a constant battle in Germany) depending on who the forest master is for the area.. Plus higher stumps do not look nice in the woods.



I don't think you understand what I'm suggesting. My numbers of 20 cm are purely arbitrary. However, the 1 meter lengths you suggest make it even easier. Measure 1 meter up from where your ground level cut would be. Make your felling cut there. Not so much stooping and much easier to level your notch and line up the back cut. After dropping the tree, cut the pre-measured 1 meter stump at ground level. I'd never suggest someone leave a high stump in the woods. Make sense?

Everyone has there methods. I think most people DO make there felling cuts at ground level. I'm just saying that if you're going to cut the tree into short lengths, and your not trying to preserve board length for lumber, it's not necessary.


----------



## secureland (Jun 18, 2008)

litefoot said:


> I don't think you understand what I'm suggesting. My numbers of 20 cm are purely arbitrary. However, the 1 meter lengths you suggest make it even easier. Measure 1 meter up from where your ground level cut would be. Make your felling cut there. Not so much stooping and much easier to level your notch and line up the back cut. After dropping the tree, cut the pre-measured 1 meter stump at ground level. I'd never suggest someone leave a high stump in the woods. Make sense?
> 
> Everyone has there methods. I think most people DO make there felling cuts at ground level. I'm just saying that if you're going to cut the tree into short lengths, and your not trying to preserve board length for lumber, it's not necessary.



+1
I do this for firewood, It's much more pleasant to stand with the "action" more easily controlled.
Cutting the stump off low is then no sweat.

Bill


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 18, 2008)

Vermonster said:


> Excellent pictures Martin!! Thank you!
> 
> Wow! A MS361 with a 16" bar! Imagine that!!  :greenchainsaw:



Mine mostly have a 15" on it........:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## chrispy6822 (Jun 19, 2008)

litefoot said:


> I don't think you understand what I'm suggesting. My numbers of 20 cm are purely arbitrary. However, the 1 meter lengths you suggest make it even easier. Measure 1 meter up from where your ground level cut would be. Make your felling cut there. Not so much stooping and much easier to level your notch and line up the back cut. After dropping the tree, cut the pre-measured 1 meter stump at ground level. I'd never suggest someone leave a high stump in the woods. Make sense?
> 
> Everyone has there methods. I think most people DO make there felling cuts at ground level. I'm just saying that if you're going to cut the tree into short lengths, and your not trying to preserve board length for lumber, it's not necessary.




I understand what you where saying And you are probably correct that 1 meter would be an easier cut for most. I was just mentioning that 1 meter up a tree might end up being 4 feet or more up the tree for the first cut depending how the root sits and might be a little high for some folk. Then again maybe not.

But like you said. What works for some might not for others.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are two pictures from Tuesday. My father and I split the big wood on two or four pieces by hand and chainsaw because we don't get it under the hydraulic spillter, it is too big. Bad to split wood I cut through, the others we split by hand. We used Stihl 088 (amazing how quick it takes a big wood apart) and Dolmar 7900.












If we have enough time, I will test my new 346 XPG in this wood tomorrow.  )


----------



## awood503 (Jul 4, 2008)

All these pictures are great Martin. Thank you. Im kind of jealous, I would trade my desk monkey job for yours anyday.


----------



## extraspecialman (Jul 4, 2008)

That beech can be a real beech to split.I like that ash wood tho.


----------



## Grateful11 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's $8.97 a gallon Yikes! :jawdrop:
> Ian



Germany

Fuel taxes in Germany are €0.4704 per litre for ultra-low sulphur Diesel and €0.6545 per litre for conventional unleaded petrol, plus Value Added Tax (19%) on the fuel itself and the Fuel Tax.

Actually many European countries are paying less for the actual gas than we are. It's not our fault they charge so much tax. *British gas prices include 70% tax.*


----------



## awood503 (Jul 4, 2008)

Martin what is the total price for one of those gas cans? I found one online but it looks like they sell every piece seperate. Not sure maybe im reading it wrong? Thanks


----------



## maccall (Jul 5, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> Actually many European countries are paying less for the actual gas than we are. It's not our fault they charge so much tax. *British gas prices include 70% tax.*



Actually that's right, it's about the same here; gas is cheap, having a government isn't...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 5, 2008)

awood503 said:


> Martin what is the total price for one of those gas cans? I found one online but it looks like they sell every piece seperate. Not sure maybe im reading it wrong? Thanks


Yeah, I would love to have one of those gas cans too.


----------



## maccall (Jul 5, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, I would love to have one of those gas cans too.



Basic functionality can be easily rednecked...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't think you can legally "redneck" anything unless you are in the southeastern USA. It's kinda like copyright infringement on the phrase. LOL

Ian


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 5, 2008)

maccall said:


> Basic functionality can be easily rednecked...


LOL,Actually have done that before. The no spill caps on the stihl one is what makes me want it. At 4 bucks a gallon, I don't wanna spill nothing. Also hate pouring gas on the saw by accident.


----------



## maccall (Jul 5, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL,Actually have done that before. The no spill caps on the stihl one is what makes me want it. At 4 bucks a gallon, I don't wanna spill nothing. Also hate pouring gas on the saw by accident.



Yeah, well, as soon as I worked out the licensing issues of the method name branding, I'll give adding some kind of non-spill caps some thoughts too...


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have to look the can price up in the Stihl catalogue and will let you know.

---

Here some pictures from today.

First wood pile:





My hydraulic wood splitter in transport position:





The wood we still must split and the second wood pile + father:





My new Husky also worked a bit, but today there was not much to cut.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was not in the forum for several months now. - Here are some new pictures from last week.































And some from a month ago, in another forest:


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 7, 2008)

Very good new pictures Martin!


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 7, 2008)

Always a good show form trak.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 13, 2008)

In August 2008 we had to do some work in forest after a hard summer storm that made a lot of damage.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope you like them pictures!


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 13, 2008)

I think you'll treasure these memories of working with your dad forever.


----------



## woodguy105 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice pictures...Lots of noodles in that one pic! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 13, 2008)

very nice, looks like fun


----------



## Gumnuts (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for pics Martin  . Wondering about the splitter your using for such quantity. Did'nt you have a number of Dolmars ,only see the 79 listed in sig...


----------



## rmh3481 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Martin, Very Nice.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Ljute (Dec 13, 2008)

Just finished reading the whole thread after stumbling upon it. 
Enjoyed the pictures and was time well spent. 
Felt like I traveled to Germany!

Thanks Martin.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Dec 13, 2008)

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Martin! What are the numbers you have written on the butts of those logs?

You should start a side business selling German PPE, and German/Stihl gas cans to use Americans!


----------



## guff (Dec 13, 2008)

this is the best post i have ever had the pleasure of viewing.....family first


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your nice comments!  

Yes, I had a PS 4600 but it became damaged. Then I bought that 346 XPG and I am happy with it.

The numbers on the logs tell the volume of each log. First number is length in meters and second/bottom number is diameter in middle of each log.

Our forest work is always "family action". The man cutting the storm-broken spruces with MS 660 is my uncle, he often helps father and me.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

traktorist2222 said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments!
> 
> Yes, I had a PS 4600 but it became damaged. Then I bought that 346 XPG and I am happy with it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for answering my question!.. Now to talk you into a couple of those gas cans.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Mar 7, 2009)

Again I didn't have much time to post new pictures here. Now they come!

Felling a big beech:
































Pulling trees (also that beech) with tractor and winch:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cutting firewood, here with John Deere 66SV twin-cylinder chainsaw and Dolmar 133 - both oldies that I wanted to try out:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Mar 7, 2009)

One day later we split that big beech manually (it was to heavy for hydraulic splitter) and I cut the other wood to 1m firewood length.


























Me felling a dry hickory:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Mar 7, 2009)

Last Saturday morning I picked up 5 m³ of our firewood for our home:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello Martin-

Looks like a fine time there. Good to see you using your vintage and modern saws!


----------



## polexie (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pix again, thanks. Nice saws you're using!!

Lex


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 7, 2009)

I always enjoy seeing your pictures and saws! Thanks for posting again!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Mar 7, 2009)

Martin,
Great pictures, thanks for sharing once again. How do you like the John Deere/Echo 750? I just got one that needs an air filter and cover before I put it into service. Heavy and slow, I'd imagine.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Martinm210 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pictures!opcorn:

I'm curious about the 1m length firewood. Do you have any pictures of the stoves you use to burn firewood this size?

My little woodstove will only take about 16" lengths of wood. I can only dream of 1m lengths..

You're father is alot like mine, he doesn't use protective equipment (chaps/ear muff/ eye protection) very often either. It doesn't appear you're taking on those habits though, good protective gear.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 7, 2009)

always enjoy your pics!

don't forget to look up when cutting those dead trees


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 7, 2009)

Martin - Thanks for all the cool pictures from over there. I need a log winch for my tractor as well.

Your Deere over here would have been a 2240, 2440, or 2640 depending on the HP, built in Mannheim but with more American fenders and lighting.






Around here, if you say 830, we tend to think of the largest and last of the 2 cylinder JD's:






I'd like very much to visit Germany, and my ancestor's homeland of Norway some day.

Steve

Note: the tractor pics above were found on the internet, I do not own any green stuff!


----------



## computeruser (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the new pics! Keep up the good work with the saws and the camera!!


----------



## rdbee (Mar 7, 2009)

*Try the Canadian method.*



traktorist2222 said:


> We make the wood dry on the length of 1 meter and cut it then on 33 cm for our oven.



Just a suggestion: you could save a a lot of work if you cut that beech into 33cm lengths first, then split it and stacked it for drying. Come burning time it's all ready to go! And plus your not wrestling 1 meter blocks onto your splitter. 

By the way how much money does firewood sell for there?

Keep up the good work, log on lads, log on!


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 7, 2009)

Over stateside our John deeres look a little different.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1h3vcLybfA


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, they really look more like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNe-SotGGy8

Look no hands!


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed your pics. Very nice forest and sawers. WDO


----------



## traktorist2222 (Mar 8, 2009)

1m is very common here. So it sells the best and we can split it better. Our wood splitter is made for 1m wood. We can sell 1 m³ beech firewood for 50 - 60 Euro.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 9, 2009)

I cubic M = 34.32 cubic feet. 128 cubic feet is the standard for a "cord" in north america. Using the exchange rate I found on a currency converter, you are getting $235 US or more per cord...very good by our standards.

Keep up the great pictures and posts!

Steve


----------



## HimWill (Jun 26, 2009)

Just thought I'd bring this thread back up,for those of you that may have never seen it.
I really hope that Martin will come back and add some more to it one day.


----------



## sawbones (Jun 26, 2009)

Hallow Martin, I am glad this thread was bumped up. I have only veiwed your collector saws. 

I had forgot that you have a yellow twin also.. Good to see the old saws getting some use too.

You are one busy beaver

ric


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for bumping that topic up. I haven't forgotten this forum and this thread, but didn't have much time during the last months. Also in summer time we don't make so much wood. Today I drove one load of wood home, I have some pictures which I will post tomorrow!

Maybe I also have some from storm wood in February that I still haven't posted - I'll have a look.



Ric, that yellow Twin I will sell when the other one has arrived. I don't need two of them. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Deadwood Kid (Jun 26, 2009)

cool pictures.... but a minivan? c'mon... where's the crummy??

seems like this isnt ur first rodeo 

although when it comes down to it, danners, double-knees and spenders are as far as my safety gear goes.... cant even stand a hardhat unless im tackling snags.... 

neat pics tho.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 27, 2009)

As promised, here are pictures of yesterday's load.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 27, 2009)

Here are some pictures from landscape clearing last winter. The people on the pictures are two working mates of me.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 27, 2009)

more.











Some from making storm wood last winter:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 27, 2009)

Neat looking brush cutter with the dual tires.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello again,

some new pictures from today!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 27, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


>


Holy goodness, those are long and straight. Those would be great to make a cabin out of...(the bigger ones) :monkey:


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good to see you posting again Martin. . . Great pictures as always.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just gave you your first Nova!


----------



## akennyd (Oct 28, 2009)

Awsome pics, thanks for sharing!!opcorn:

Kenny
John 3:16


----------



## rburg (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you have a 441 in your collection of saws now? Your pictures are always enjoyable to look at. You have some beautiful country side where you live.


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2009)

Just found this awesome thread, thanks for bringing it up and Martin, keep the pictures coming. Really interesting to see how it's done around the world. Those scenic shots are beautiful can't get enough of your photos. Definitely interested in the Stihl gas can if it would be possible to get one here.


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are some great pictures. It looks like you and your dad have a good time together.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW.. I just spent the last hour going through this thread. It was great!.. Great pictures, great saws, great trees.. Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## MofoG23 (Oct 28, 2009)

TJ-Bill said:


> WOW.. I just spent the last hour going through this thread. It was great!.. Great pictures, great saws, great trees.. Keep the pictures coming!!!




Same here!


----------



## johncinco (Oct 28, 2009)

So when you get home, or sell the wood, does someone cut the 1 meter logs into thirds again? My guestimation is that is about 12 inch pieces of firewood. Thats some short wood. I hate to be sterotypical, but I see people shoving little pieces of wood into old pit bellied stoves trying to keep warm against the brutal winter. But for all I know, it could be modern city dwellers throwing a few sticks onto a indoor fire just for looks. 

I have cut sticks to 5 foot length, 60 inches, then cut to 20 inches later, but only when I am in a hurry. It looks like you do everything at 1 meter. Everyone has something that works for them. I just wonder what the people you sell the wood to do. 

Awesome pics. I love your 3 point skidder. The 2 wheel drive tractor would scare me. That John Deer twin cylinder is very cool. 

Keep up he good posts!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice that you like my pictures! There will be more pictures this fall and winter, I am sure...

I will look what the gas cans cost and how much shipping to overseas will be and let you know in a separate thread.

No, I don't have a MS 441. It's my uncle's saw.

As I said, in Germany 1 m is a standard length to store and/or sell firewood. Most people cut it at 50, 33 or 25 cm at home - depending on the size of their wood heating.

And thank you Metals406 for the star!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yesterday I felled a big spruce with a hydraulic lift work platform. It had in 5 meters still over 50 cm diameter.







I used my Dolmar 7900 in the lift and the Stihl MS 660 to fell the remain of the tree.


----------



## husq2100 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for sharing these awesome pics and thread. 
keep up the good work

cheers,
Serg


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 15, 2009)

DAYUM thats a large spruce,

just about twice the size of my ####!!



...


----------



## WoodViking (Nov 15, 2009)

*Keep them coming*

Hi Martin

Thanks for posting all the pictures. 

It is great to see you working with your dad and uncle. I am sure that these are times you will remember for the rest of your life.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 15, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> Yesterday I felled a big spruce with a hydraulic lift work platform. It had in 5 meters still over 50 cm diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pics small tree tom trees


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 9, 2009)

Today I made a bit chainsaw carving. I carved a hedgehog family.

After carving with chainsaw:






At home I grinded a bit with angle grinder and used a propane heater to give the incite dress a bit more colour ... and I painted the faces:











And because we are in a chainsaw forum... I used MS 211 and 346 XPG:


----------



## tjbier (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW! Just went through the whole thread!! Very nice Martin! Thank you for sharing. Oh and the country side is beautiful. 

You have very nice equipment also, looks well maintained, and I like the outer "pre" screen on the 7900!!


----------



## TommySaw (Dec 9, 2009)

tjbier said:


> WOW! Just went through the whole thread!! Very nice Martin! Thank you for sharing. Oh and the country side is beautiful.
> 
> You have very nice equipment also, looks well maintained, and I like the outer "pre" screen on the 7900!!



this^


----------



## traktorist2222 (Feb 1, 2010)

Two weeks ago we milled a cherry tree log with Alaskan Saw Mill and Stihl MS 660.


----------



## Grateful11 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just went back through the entire thread. Thanks for giving us a look at life 
outside this country. It's stuff like that, that we don't see or hear about, 
just folks similar to us doing some of the same things we might be doing over 
here. I really appreciate you letting us see a side of Germany we know very 
little about.

I really like that International tractor, I believe you said it was an 833 made in 
Germany. I'd like to get my hands on one of those with the 4WD like yours. 
We have two Internationals with German engines, a 574 and a 686 with a 
M&W Turbo add on. Not sure if they were completely assembled in Germany
but they have good string engines.


----------



## Uldis (Feb 1, 2010)

Great pics as always!
One question: If I am not mistaken You sold Your MS362 on eBay.de. Why so?


----------



## Islander (Feb 1, 2010)

Was over in Germany and Austria last year, not too far from you. Was there for work, but got some play time too... 

I was in Munchen for opening day of Octoberfest. I must say, everything they say about Octoberfest is true, especially on opening day. 

I was in the HB tent when the mayor tapped the keg (the famous saying "it is tapped"...maybe you can help me with the German). Oh my, that was some party. I've never seen so many people get so drunk so fast!! 

After that, my memory is not so reliable...I had many of those fine liters of beer. Mostly HB and Spatenbrau...I lost count.

Beautiful country out there...great place to be a chainsaw guy! I met a lot of really nice people from all over Germany. I really felt at home, despite speaking little German.


----------



## zoulas (Feb 1, 2010)

nice pics, post more when you have them.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 8, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> Today I made a bit chainsaw carving. I carved a hedgehog family.
> 
> After carving with chainsaw:
> 
> At home I grinded a bit with angle grinder and used a propane heater to give the incite dress a bit more colour ... and I painted the faces:



Hallo Martin 

Ich freue mich dass Du hier wieder ein paar Bilder hereingestellt hast. Generiert bei mir immer wieder den Neidfaktor!  
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten.

Grüße aus Össiland

7


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 2, 2010)

Another milling job! Unfortunately, I have a 076 Stihl now for working in the saw mill.


----------



## WesternSaw (Apr 2, 2010)

*Martin*

Hi Martin.What species of tree is that on page 8 of this thread?Those trees blow over just like our Red Cedars on the West Coast of British Columbia
Lawrence


----------



## murf (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow Martin! You are a HARD CORE Dude milling them things right there in the woods!! 

As always, awesome job! Keep the pics coming!

Murf


----------



## MS390 (Apr 2, 2010)

WoodViking said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> Thanks for posting all the pictures.
> 
> It is great to see you working with your dad and uncle. I am sure that these are times you will remember for the rest of your life.



halløjsaendnu 1 dansker.... hvor er du fra?? (DANISH) LOL


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 3, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> Hi Martin.What species of tree is that on page 8 of this thread?Those trees blow over just like our Red Cedars on the West Coast of British Columbia
> Lawrence



Hi,

which one do you speak of? There are spruces and beeches to see on page 8.


----------



## WesternSaw (Apr 3, 2010)

*Martin*

Martin,it is the 9th picture down from the top of the page.The trees that seem have been blown over as they have a big area of soil on the root system.What species is that/
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 3, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> Another milling job! Unfortunately, I have a 076 Stihl now for working in the saw mill.
> 
> ....



Hallo Martin 

Ist schön das Du wieder mal vorbeischaust!  Ich habe deine Bilder&Beiträge schon vermißt.

LG aus Österreich

7


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 3, 2010)

Man you are one of the gods of AS:yourock::yourock:


----------



## tree md (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice pics. I am enjoying them very much. Love the hedgehog carving.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 4, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> Martin,it is the 9th picture down from the top of the page.The trees that seem have been blown over as they have a big area of soil on the root system.What species is that/
> Thanks
> Lawrence



These have been blown down by a storm. The roots are from usual spruces.


----------



## teatersroad (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice picks. and somehow reassuring to see a John Deere in Deutschland.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 5, 2010)

John Deere is market leader in Germany! Most tractors sold in my home country are made by JD. Most tractors are developed and built in Mannheim and Bruchsal, just the big 7030s and 8030s are imported from US.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 9, 2010)

Some more milling pics from yesterday!


----------



## traktorist2222 (May 14, 2010)

Some news from Germany! 

First my chainsaw-made elephant:











I carved it by chainsaw and later just polished it and oiled it.


----------



## traktorist2222 (May 14, 2010)

Last weekend I felled a Larch that got dry. The first 4 meters are carving wood, the rest is fire wood.






First load on IH tractor:











Our car trailer got full:






Hope you like the PIX.


----------



## banshee67 (May 14, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> From August 2005:



WOW- now i see why call it the "black forest" - that is pretty creepy! looks like its pitch black in there!:jawdrop:


----------



## smokinj (May 14, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> Some more milling pics from yesterday!





lOVE THE MILLING.


----------



## banshee67 (May 14, 2010)

doc874 said:


> Those are farm land access roads and biking/walking trails as well. Pretty much every road/path/trail is paved in Germany, we would use them to avoid Stau's or traffic jams (100-500 vehicles ) on the Autobahn. You would not believe how smooth they are either and clean. I can bet that these guys cutting wood will leave the road/trail in better condition than when they arrived to cut wood. Its all pride ( and a huge fine if caught leaving bits of wood etc... on it. Great pictures, love to see Germany country-side.
> 
> Doc



bt your land access, hiking trails, etc, are smoother than half the roads in the USA


----------



## banshee67 (May 14, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> Some news from Germany!
> 
> First my chainsaw-made elephant:
> 
> ...



looks great!!! nice job


----------



## welderboyjk (May 14, 2010)

Post # 190 is that a license plate on that tractor?

OMG


----------



## Grateful11 (May 14, 2010)

Please keep those pictures coming! If I ever make to Germany I'd like to look 
you guys up, the heck with all that sightseeing stuff. I like the Elephant.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2010)

I did'nt read the whole thread, but I noticed you have license plates on you tractor? 

I'm guessing you must have to have plates on tractors in Germany. Thats pretty wild.


----------



## traktorist2222 (May 15, 2010)

Yep, that's a licence plate. Don't you need that in US for tractors? We have to register every vehicle that uses roads (cars, tractors, trucks, motor cycles ...) and pay taxes and insurance for it. Just vehicles used by farmers and in forestry are tax-free, because of that they have a green licence plate instead of a black one...


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 11, 2010)

Some news ... my uncle and I cut some fire wood.


----------



## leeha (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweet, I like the property.
You got some nice equipment.


Lee


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gut gemacht 

I always enjoy your new photos

Keep up the good work


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 16, 2010)

Some update! 

My father is busy at the moment and has not much time, so I am logging with friends.

Pictures from two weeks ago.







Inside Kramer 1014 Skidder.






Making the wood pile with Takeuchi excavator was my job. (I am not on the exc. on the pictures)


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 16, 2010)

And last Saturday:
















New Stihl MS 261:


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 16, 2010)

Always nice to see pictures from you sir!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the additional pics, Martin. How are you liking that 261?


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 16, 2010)

so do you have every stihl saw made or what!?
cool pictures thanks for sharing them all


----------



## T_F_E (Jul 16, 2010)

Must have a big stove? all the firewood I cut is about 16 inches.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 16, 2010)

@ T F E: in europe it is the norm to cut stuff to 1m and then end users cut it down to length depending on what their stove takes. I think there may be some 1m stoves though. 

How does the 261 compare to your 346 in your opinion?????


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 16, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> How does the 261 compare to your 346 in your opinion?????



quick, hide


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 16, 2010)

this guy is the one 2nd guy to have run both. Let's see what he says.


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 16, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> this guy is the one 2nd guy to have run both. Let's see what he says.



i know, just joking 

but id hide anyway before the war starts


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> New Stihl MS 261:



I was scrolling down checking out all of the cool pics and my jaw dropped here.:jawdrop:

We need a report!!!!


----------



## webie (Jul 16, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> I was scrolling down checking out all of the cool pics and my jaw dropped here.:jawdrop:
> 
> We need a report!!!!



+1opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## luke_w (Jul 16, 2010)

nice pics ....be careful bucking blow down.....been known to launch men in the air as well as bury them for good!......nice saws too!!!!


----------



## OldDeadOne (Jul 16, 2010)

Man I'm glad I discovered this thread,just got through reading every page and loving the pics,really wish I was there joining in helping with cutting the trees(lots of good healthy hard work). Thanks for making this thread,Martin,absolutely love it


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 16, 2010)

Very green there, reminds me of Western Oregon.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 17, 2010)

I am glad you still like my pictures. 

That MS 261 is not my saw. It's from the friend that I help logging here.

What shall I say? I prefer my Husqvarna 346 XPG. Smoother run, more power, more torque, more RPM, less weight, better handling... The Stihl is a good saw for sure, but the Husky is much better in my opinion.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 17, 2010)

I think i can hear the sounds of ST's victory dance


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 17, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> I think i can hear the sounds of ST's victory dance



:agree2::agree2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 17, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> I think i can hear the sounds of ST's victory dance



LOL, maybe this time.:kilt: The last guy sold his 346.

<Stihl waiting on his 261!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 17, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> What shall I say? I prefer my Husqvarna 346 XPG. Smoother run, more power, more torque, more RPM, less weight, better handling... The Stihl is a good saw for sure, but the Husky is much better in my opinion.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:. Wheres Troll when you need em!!


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 17, 2010)

how much did saw troll pay him to say that?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 17, 2010)

That 261 sure is nice to look at. Not a primer bulb in sight and sitting up right fully erect just like a manly saw should. A 346 would have fallen over limp and leaked out of its squezee bulb in no time. And whats that!- the clutch cover is the same colour as the rest of the saw! Quality all the way


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 18, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> That 261 sure is nice to look at. Not a primer bulb in sight and sitting up right fully erect just like a manly saw should. A 346 would have fallen over limp and leaked out of its squezee bulb in no time. And whats that!- the clutch cover is the same colour as the rest of the saw! Quality all the way



I don't need a saw to look at, but to work with!

... and also a Husky can have a good stand on a tree. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## belgian (Jul 18, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> I am glad you still like my pictures.
> 
> 
> What shall I say? I prefer my Husqvarna 346 XPG. Smoother run, more power, more torque, more RPM, less weight, better handling... The Stihl is a good saw for sure, but the Husky is much better in my opinion.




Hallo Martin.....I hear the thunder rolling from Waiblingen to Lörrach....LOL

Schöne Bilder, wie immer !


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> I don't need a saw to look at, but to work with!
> 
> ... and also a Husky can have a good stand on a tree. :greenchainsaw:



Oh, my eyes! It burns! Ugly primer bulb!


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 18, 2010)

Read: Please help me I have been made a complete tool for stihl. Everything they say and do is right. I will rescind my comments or forget about them ever having been made if there is a primer bulb in the future on a 261.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> Read: Please help me I have been made a complete tool for stihl. Everything they say and do is right. I will rescind my comments or forget about them ever having been made if there is a primer bulb in the future on a 261.



I promise I will tattoo a Big orange 'H' logo on my nut sack if there is a primer bulb on the MS261.

thankfully there isn't! 
<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IiIaHBpPvVI"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IiIaHBpPvVI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> Read: Please help me I have been made a complete tool for stihl. Everything they say and do is right. I will rescind my comments or forget about them ever having been made if there is a primer bulb in the future on a 261.



I actually started out as a Husky guy when I came here. I bought one Husky saw that Husqvarna sold with a defective carb and would not warranty. So now I own One defective Husqvarna saw and Eight peices of totally problem free Stihl equipment. 

Mostly, I am just poking fun though. I would own a 372 or 395 given the chance, but Stihl earned my purchases one at a time by making stuff that doesn't break at cheaper prices than Husky.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll trade the lack of a starter bulb for a metal handlebar any day


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> I'll trade the lack of a starter bulb for a metal handlebar any day



I've never seen a plastic handle wear out from normal use but those bulbs sure as heck do  

Get all the way out in the woods..... squeeze squeeze sploosh! oh fudge!


----------



## gallegosmike (Jul 18, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I actually started out as a Husky guy when I came here. I bought one Husky saw that Husqvarna sold with a defective carb and would not warranty. So now I own One defective Husqvarna saw and Eight peices of totally problem free Stihl equipment.
> 
> Mostly, I am just poking fun though. I would own a 372 or 395 given the chance, but Stihl earned my purchases one at a time by making stuff that doesn't break at cheaper prices than Husky.



Yes, cheaper prices in canada. But not in the good ole USA! 

Just poking back alittle bit back! LOL 

Cheers mate and lift a pint, or five for me! 

Mike


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice pics Martin. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the styling of that MS-261. Using springs for AV mounts & the air injection filtering system. Did Stihl hire a Husqvarna engineer?


----------



## ct greenman (Jul 18, 2010)

Martin great pictures and equipment. I would love to visit Germany some of my family is originally from Germany. Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 18, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I promise I will tattoo a Big orange 'H' logo on my nut sack if there is a primer bulb on the MS261.
> 
> thankfully there isn't!
> <object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IiIaHBpPvVI"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IiIaHBpPvVI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>



You better get your favorite Tatoo Artist lined up and send us pictures! 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeLXEZX4nLY&NR=1 (5:05 into the video)

I agree, bulbs are another possible problem waiting to happen. If you can't cycle a cold saw a few times you should buy an electric one. Stihl makes those too.


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 18, 2010)

porsche965 said:


> You better get your favorite Tatoo Artist lined up and send us pictures!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeLXEZX4nLY&NR=1 (5:05 into the video)
> 
> I agree, bulbs are another possible problem waiting to happen. If you can't cycle a cold saw a few times you should buy an electric one. Stihl makes those too.



From that video: The new 261 has an Innovative antivibe system???
Innovative definition: advanced, ahead of the times.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 18, 2010)

Indeed. There are 261s with primer bulbs, as pointed out by porsche965!!! Grazie!

Stihl views it as something they should charge extra money for. 

Stihl loves to call technology that's 1+ decades old, designed by someone else, innovative.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 18, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments!
> 
> Yes, I had a PS 4600 but it became damaged. Then I bought that 346 XPG and I am happy with it.
> 
> ...



Nice pics,i like the look of your beach trees,no bark,easy to split and soft as butter to cut,you probably dont own a chain file.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 18, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> Some pictures from the firewood job we are actually doing!



Interesting fuel oil container never seen that before ?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 18, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice pics,i like the look of your beach trees,no bark,easy to split and soft as butter to cut,you probably dont own a chain file.



Yeah, I cut quite a lot of "European" trees in the past few weeks and they are great - only sharpen your chain maybe once a day instead of every couple of cuts lol.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> Interesting fuel oil container never seen that before ?



Yes, please tell more.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I promise I will tattoo a Big orange 'H' logo on my nut sack if there is a primer bulb on the MS261.
> 
> thankfully there isn't!



LOL! I'm a big Stihl guy but a tatoo on me balls isn't going to happen. The only model I've seen so far with the primer bulb is the C-BE. The standard version seems to lack one, thank God. Primer bulbs just scream "cheap" imo. Not needed on any of them, even the huskapullon saws.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, I booked the appointment with Big Louie in Chinatown. I'll get the pics up tomorrow. 

Although, I will add its only on the c-be junk model. At least Stihl gives you a choice about the crap added on or not!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jul 19, 2010)

No such thing as a big "Louie" any where around China Town here. Perhaps a Wong or another permutation. Farther south into the burbs is another story. Plenty of Vinnie's and other gumba monikers to go around. Sorry, I only know Chi town a little bit, only been around it 52 years. (Just joshing with ya!)


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jul 19, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> Interesting fuel oil container never seen that before ?



It's the Stihl Pro Clear Combi Can. All the sources I've been able to Google are European. If someone knows of U.S. supplier, I'd be happy to get contact info. There's an ebay source from the U.K. for about $40 U.S., but shipping cost to U.S. is not provided (I e-mailed an inquiry) and may be high enough to kill the deal. Sexy as the setup looks, I ain't dropping a C-note for a stinking gas can. We'll see.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I have promised several times to offer these Stihl double fuel cans here. Will have to look for prices and then start an extra thread.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 19, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> OK, I have promised several times to offer these Stihl double fuel cans here. Will have to look for prices and then start an extra thread.



I remember bugging you about those cans a couple years ago. . . Seems to me I figured out they'd be expensive getting them over here.

Of course, if you bought a truckload of them at a discounted price. . . You might do okay.


----------



## belgian (Jul 19, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> OK, I have promised several times to offer these Stihl double fuel cans here. Will have to look for prices and then start an extra thread.



I hope our Ami friends don't get a heart attack when they see the price of that can...:fart:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2010)

Urbicide said:


> I like the styling of that MS-261. Using springs for AV mounts & the air injection filtering system. Did Stihl hire a Husqvarna engineer?



I still guess not - if they did, it would have been better!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> From that video: The new 261 has an Innovative antivibe system???
> Innovative definition: advanced, ahead of the times.



That saw actually looks "old school" by now, nothing but old recycled ideas! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 19, 2010)

belgian said:


> I hope our Ami friends don't get a heart attack when they see the price of that can...:fart:





The Amish ???


http://www.800padutch.com/atafaq.shtml



















.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jul 19, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I actually started out as a Husky guy when I came here. I bought one Husky saw that Husqvarna sold with a defective carb and would not warranty. So now I own One defective Husqvarna saw and Eight peices of totally problem free Stihl equipment.
> 
> Mostly, I am just poking fun though. I would own a 372 or 395 given the chance, but Stihl earned my purchases one at a time by making stuff that doesn't break at cheaper prices than Husky.



Yes the Husky 357's had lots of bad Walbro hd199a-b carbs, did you end up replacing it with the Zama? You can get the replacement Zama's for around $60 either from baileys or $50 from a non sponsor place. If you PM me I'll tell ya who. There's a few good threads here about it, and yes, I'm a fellow 357xp owner -its runs perfect now.


----------



## belgian (Jul 19, 2010)

Urbicide said:


> The Amish ???
> 
> 
> http://www.800padutch.com/atafaq.shtml



lol, not the Amish.... the popular german slang for US folks is " Ami's " , positively meant. 














.[/QUOTE]


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 19, 2010)

And now some pictures from last Saturday!












Winch in action:






Me on excavator:





















And finished:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 19, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I've never seen a plastic handle wear out from normal use but those bulbs sure as heck do


 Just picked up a MS250 that had a broken handle (and now has no spark....).


----------



## traktorist2222 (Sep 23, 2010)

Some pictures I have taken three weeks ago when we made some logging!

Wood price is very good at the moment, for near 7 m³ we got almost 600 Euro!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 12, 2010)

After a long time, some news from Germany...

We bought a new tractor and winch!

It is an Italian Same tractor built in 2003. The winch has a cordless steering and is brand new. Here are some pictures of it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 12, 2010)

That is a very nice tractor, Martin...congratulations. Now hopefully you will get much more work done in the woods.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 12, 2010)

+1 That is a beautiful tractor!
What is up with the tags on it, do you have to register them to use on the road?


----------



## atvguns (Dec 12, 2010)

great looking tractor wish I could afford one of those winches for mine


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 12, 2010)

Das ist eine süße Traktor und Seilwinde!
!


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 12, 2010)

Hallo Martin,

Hast Du einen deiner anderen Spielzeuge, äähhh Werkzeige verkauft dafür?

Schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen.

7


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 12, 2010)

that is one clean tractor for a 2003 model. it looks like youll be the one to have to finish breaking it in. it has not got the new tractor smell wore off of it yet.


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 12, 2010)

Martin, very nice set up! I see that the loader is plumbed for some additional attachments. Do you have a grapple of some sorts for it? The Tajfun winch (pronounced typhoon) looks really nice. I know that they made some units with a radio remote control. Would be nice to be able to walk the trees back to the tractor, especially if the pull would happen to get hung up on something that you might not be able to see from back at the tractor. Otherwise you would have to stop, walk back to the problem, re-rig the pull, walk back to the tractor, start the pull again, stop, walk back & re-rig again....... A lot of wasted time. Also much safer should the winch line break. (The screens around a winch are there to help guard the operator, especially if he is operating the winch from up in the tractor seat.)





joesawer said:


> +1 That is a beautiful tractor!
> What is up with the tags on it, do you have to register them to use on the road?



In Europe, tractors are usually driven to the work site, unlike here,in the US, where a tractor would normally be trailered instead. Notice the serious looking fenders on the front tires. The tractors in Europe also have a different gear box which enables the tractors to be driven at a much greater road speed than over here. European road worthy tractors may be equipped with brake lights. I presume that there are a lot less agriculturally induced traffic jambs than what you can expect to encounter here, when a farmer is heading down the road oblivious to the parade of vehicles that he is leading. My Kubota will do 16 MPH, 17 if going down hill.


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 12, 2010)

Martin, I was going to mention that I had bought some 2X4's from Lowe's, which is Home Depot's biggest competitor here. (Lowe's & Home Depot are the 2 largest combination building supply & home improvement stores here in the US.) I was surprised to find that the country of origin was Germany. They were nice, and were a slightly whiter color than a pine 2X4. The knots that were present were much smaller than those normally found in domestic wood. Would have thought that it would have been more cost effective to source them either from the US or Canada.


----------



## asand1 (Dec 12, 2010)

PM sent.

Aaron.


----------



## asand1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Urbicide said:


> Martin, I was going to mention that I had bought some 2X4's from Lowe's, which is Home Depot's biggest competitor here. (Lowe's & Home Depot are the 2 largest combination building supply & home improvement stores here in the US.) I was surprised to find that the country of origin was Germany. They were nice, and were a slightly whiter color than a pine 2X4. The knots that were present were much smaller than those normally found in domestic wood. Would have thought that it would have been more cost effective to source them either from the US or Canada.



Everything made in Germany is higher quality.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 13, 2010)

asand1 said:


> Everything made in Germany is higher quality.



Yep sure is! 

Beautiful country out in Germany, one day i hope to take a vacation out there.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello,

thank you all for the answers! 

We need licence plates in Germany for all vehicles that use a road: cars, motorcycles, trucks and also tractors.

Yes I sold most of my vintage chainsaws (about 20 are left) and my John Deere 830.

The new tractor has a high speed gear and goes 40 km per hour.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 13, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> The new tractor has a high speed gear and goes 40 km per hour.



Which would equate to 24.86 MPH - much faster than here in the States

Decimal Dude


----------



## joesawer (Dec 13, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> Hello,
> 
> thank you all for the answers!
> 
> ...




That is about 24 mph. That is a pretty good road gear but I moved a late model John Deere for a friend a few months ago and it had similar top speed. Do you get much wheel hop at that speed?
All we have to have here on an agriculture tractor is a slow moving vehicle triangle.
once again it is a beautiful machine.
What does it weigh and how much power and what kind of transmission? I would assume 4 and 4 forward gears does it have a torque converter?


----------



## murf (Dec 13, 2010)

It's an even nicer tractor when you stop to consider the fact that it's built by, LAMBORGHINI!
Yes, That Lamborghini! If I remember correctly that's where they got their start, before the days of making super exotic cars.

Check it out here. http://www.lamborghini-tractors.com/UNITEDKINGDOM/en-GB/homeuk.html

Congratulations on the new tractor Martin, and thanks again for all the awesome pictures!

Murf


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 10, 2011)

Last week we started logging in a forest that is on a strong hill. This will be work for many further days!







Myself with a big spruce we felled:











The new Same Tractor made good work:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 10, 2011)

And for a friend we carried some fire wood home:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 10, 2011)

thats a nice grapple attachment on the front of that tractor


----------



## djones (Jan 10, 2011)

*german machinery*

Martin, that tractor sure is alot nicer than the Eifel Cadilacs I remember seeing back in the 60's. They did have their side saddle seats for Mama and the kids though. I think they were Duetz. My how the times have changed except for the fact that the Germans keep their woods real nice. They were always a joy to walk through.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 10, 2011)

*Martin*

Martin,I have said it before I think, but here goes again.You and your Father sure have some nice equipment!
Lawrence


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 10, 2011)

Great pics, impressive beech we don't have any of that around here. Wish my old man was still here to work with, of course he'd just complain about how sore his butt was getting from sitting on a stump


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 10, 2011)

Martin,

Another great series of photographs showing equipment at work. It appears that the new tractor is set up for your needs. Those logs look to be laser straight with very few limbs and knots.

Gary


----------



## OldDeadOne (Jan 15, 2011)

kudos for the great pics in this thread, that is one nice looking tractor,looked like you had a fun busy day!


----------



## Garmins dad (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW.. very nice pictures.. Very nice equipment you have. Just very nice all around.. Keep it up with the photos.. Nice shots. nice and clear.. :msp_smile:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 26, 2011)

It's a longer time since I posted the last pictures in this thread...

Here are the best ones from 2011.

















This was the biggest spruce we have felled, it had 7 m³ of wood (next three pictures):





















Firewood splitting:


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 26, 2011)

traktorist2222 said:


> It's a longer time since I posted the last pictures in this thread...
> 
> Here are the best ones from 2011.



Gute Bilder Martin!

Frohe Weihnachten für Sie und Ihre!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree great picture's Martin. It is a treat for me to see how thing's are done in other part's of the world. Norm......


----------



## maccall (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice to see you posting pictures again traktorist, thanks, I've been missing this thread! Out of rep for you right now, but I Like!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 6, 2012)

And some more from 2011:






Milling a spruce with MS 660 and Alaskan Mill MKII:











Building forest ways:











Mowing in our apple plantage:


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 6, 2012)

*Martin*

Hey Martin was that a Makita brush wacker pictured in one of your photos? How oo;d is that machine? How does it run? Do you think you could post a full view of it?
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## benp (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome pictures Martin!!

I really like that last one with the view. Not too hard to imagine one's self in a lawn chair with a beverage watching the world go by there. 

Again, great pictures.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 6, 2012)

nice work martin,nice pictures,i also work part time here in ireland with forestry,i do all my own work felling and sell firewood also,i recently bought a husqvarna 365sp,it's a great saw,what is your opinion on this saw?


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 6, 2012)

@ Lawrence: Yes this was a Makita DBC 4510 brush cutter. I sold it this summer. We mow everything with our Stihl FS 130 now.

@ logger: I don't know this saw, have never worked with!


----------



## chainsaw kid (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a very cool thread! Thank you Martin for your time and effort. Great pics!

Kevin


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 6, 2012)

yup, awesome thread, great pix, thanks!


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome thread Martin, Looks like you guys have a lot of fun with your big boy toys.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 18, 2012)

No pictures for a long time - so much work, so little time.

At the moment my back is hurting badly so that I have more time than I like to have...

Felling spruces in February 2012:









































More will follow...


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Das ist ja lustig. Gerade Gestern habe ich an Dich gedacht und das Du Dich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet hast. 

Gute Besserung!

7


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 18, 2012)

In July I got me another oldtimer tractor. It's a "Hürlimann" imported from Switzerland.
















In September we started making firewood, about 50 m³.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 18, 2012)

Splitting firewood with our new Posch hydraulic wood splitter:
















It's winter time, about 5:00 PM it is dark. Good to have strong lights!


----------



## Typhke (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice equipment you got there! Keep up the nice work and thanks for sharing all these pictures!

Hope your back gets better soon!

Grüßen,
Typhke

P.S.: I'm so close to Germany but our culture is so different. We need more woods here in Flanders! I should move to the Ardennes or to Germany to satisfy my wood passion!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 18, 2012)

On 12th December we finished this firewood splitting, work is done!

It has become winter now!











My new car, an Audi A6 4wd has no problems with snow.






In the early November days we had to protect our new little douglas firs we planted in April against hungry deers.











Some wood from February logging has not been sold, so I cut it for firewood.






No logging - Some weeks ago I used an excavator to make a place where we want to put on containers to have more space for my chainsaw repair business.


----------



## Typhke (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratz on your new Posch splitter! Those are really great! We build our splitter a few years back based on the way Posch builds them. Nice you got a winch with it also!

What type is it?


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a HydroSplit 16!


----------



## casual cutter (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice pics and equipment you're running! I have family in Germany, but haven't been there to visit in 20 years! Would like to go back with the wife to visit when we have the time and the cash.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 22, 2012)

Great pictures as always Martin!!

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Very cool thread. And yes, the double gas cans sure would come in handy. Happy holidays to our German friends!


----------



## Cedar Row (Dec 23, 2012)

litefoot said:


> I don't think you understand what I'm suggesting. My numbers of 20 cm are purely arbitrary. However, the 1 meter lengths you suggest make it even easier. Measure 1 meter up from where your ground level cut would be. Make your felling cut there. Not so much stooping and much easier to level your notch and line up the back cut. After dropping the tree, cut the pre-measured 1 meter stump at ground level. I'd never suggest someone leave a high stump in the woods. Make sense?
> 
> Everyone has there methods. I think most people DO make there felling cuts at ground level. I'm just saying that if you're going to cut the tree into short lengths, and your not trying to preserve board length for lumber, it's not necessary.



I make my first cut for firewood felling a stove wood length or two, then cut the stump as close to flush to the ground as possible. Easier first cut, and allows for a nice clean low stump cut, allowing vehicular access for future cutting. Cutting high on the tree also shortens the length of the felled tree, which sometimes helps in the woods I cut in.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Mar 26, 2013)

Some new pictures - spruce logging in February.












Felling with winch:















Most of them look like this one, that's the reason why we decided to fell all spruces on this part:





Work is done for that day. The following night was very cold and the Same tractor didn't want to start next morning.


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 27, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## HiOctane (Mar 27, 2013)

Just curious to know what kind of stuff you spray on your fir plants.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 19, 2013)

HiOctane said:


> Just curious to know what kind of stuff you spray on your fir plants.



Hello,

my answer is late...

This is a spray against deers that like eating these douglas firs. It's named Flügol. https://www.fluegel-gmbh.de/de/produkte/fl-gol-wei/?parent_id=


----------



## zogger (Apr 27, 2014)

Bump for a fantastic old thread with intact pictures!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 27, 2014)

Martin does a great job in this thread, I miss his updates.


----------



## traktorist2222 (May 1, 2014)

I haven't been in the forum for a full year, sorry! Lot of work to do in my chainsaw repair business. But (of course) still enogh time to work in forest!!

So, here are some pictures from the last year.

We start in August, felling some beeches in a friend's forest for firewood.













In September there was the last work action for our Same tractor, wood cracking for my uncle's new chip heating. Three weeks later we sold the tractor.


----------



## traktorist2222 (May 1, 2014)

And this is the successor of the Same tractor. A John Deere 6400 - what a great tractor!









In November we started logging beech and ash wood. Of course with the new tractor.

Father also wears a helmet now...








I bought me a new chainsaw and sold my MS 361 Stihl. It is a Husqvarna 560 XP.





346 XPG and 560 XP.


----------



## traktorist2222 (May 1, 2014)

Father's new car, a VW Touran.




The following pictures were made on 31th December 2013.

Felling a big beech:








At that time the radio remote control of the winch didn't work, so we had to use the cable control. Left side my father, right side me.








All wood that is not good enough for selling becomes firewood. The grapple on the tractor is very helpful.


----------



## traktorist2222 (May 1, 2014)

I March I restored the small forestry road as well as our firewood place. The warm and wet winter was not good for this road, there were lots of mud and dirt.

I borrowed the excavator of a friend.












Carrying the excavator with John Deere 6400.




In April we splitted all the firewood.





Wood splitter with winch:


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 1, 2014)

Nice looking woodlot! Like the low stumps too.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update! As usual, great pictures and captions.


----------



## maico490 (May 1, 2014)

Hi Martin,
I've really enjoyed looking at your pictures but after the problems with the site I missed a few of your posts so I'm catching up. Your Hurlimann looks in really good condition but maybe in all your "spare" time you could make it look like this:










We saw it last autumn at a tractor run in Seefeld, Austria. It was probably in better condition than when it left the factory. There was not a single blemish in the paintwork and even the tops of the grease nipples were all painted red!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Aug 21, 2015)

Again a lot of time has gone since I last updated this thread.

So now let it go on.

There was some storm damage in August 2014, so we made firewood:












Myself with the John Deere tractor:








Splitting the big wood:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Aug 21, 2015)

Wood cracking 2014 with a REALLY big Ahlbach wood cracker. 640 hp 8-cylinder Diesel engine! There were over 50 m³ cracked in about one hour.

















A video clip, click for watching:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Aug 21, 2015)

Again there was storm damage in autumn 2014.





My good 346 XPG, it has made many work hours now.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for putting up the great picts. We call that , wood chipping on this side of the big pond.


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 21, 2015)

Great Pics!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 21, 2015)

Glad to see the update, always enjoy your posts on your work and equipment.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 21, 2015)

For those of you who have not read through the entire thread, take the time to start at the beginning.


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 21, 2015)

Especially if any of you have any German running through your veins!! Great work ethic and country, the Leader in Europe now.


----------



## zogger (Aug 21, 2015)

Fantastic thread, thanks for the update! You guys have too much fun!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Aug 23, 2015)

I am glad to see you like my pictures.

@pioneerguy600 Thank for the information. I am always happy to improve my English.

************************************************************************************

The next ones:

I polished my 1959 McCormick tractor with a special oil:








There was again some storm damage, two beeches and one ash.

















Mice have *chipped* the expensive canopy we put over the firewood. 








And after night splitting: ...




...I drove backward against a tree stump.




Fixed:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Aug 23, 2015)

I helped a guy that owns a John Deere Gator to make some firewood:









For a neighbor my father and I logged some bigger spruces in January.





















My father got a new MS 241 C-M for christmas:





His "old" MS 260 before and after cleaning for sale:


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 13, 2017)

bump


----------



## Adam08ski (Nov 13, 2017)

Pcoz88 said:


> bump


Great thread from start to finish. Good bump!


----------



## Jeff Lary (Nov 13, 2017)

Very nice thread, of course it's been said a lot but very nice pictures. I have to do some work myself to different portions of my woodlot which is 70 acres. I was out there yesterday getting started clearing and thinning a future Sugar Bush ( a place to make maple syrup), I was wondering if I had the energy to make a thread of my progress. I have given this a lot of thought and I can see you took a bunch of time to put this together. I am not sure if I will do the same or if I am too lazy, but in any case thanks for taking the time to document your work it is very interesting.


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 14, 2017)

traktorist2222 said:


> And now some pictures from last Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand of skidder is that?


----------

